# How did this pass?



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Why does my sink gurgle? The house is less than 10 years old. Wonder if the inspector was less than 10 too:laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Whats wrong with it?:laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> Whats wrong with it?:laughing:


AK??? Did you do that? :laughing:



Bill said:


> Why does my sink gurgle? The house is less than 10 years old. Wonder if the inspector was less than 10 too:laughing:


I kinda don't think any inspector was involved in that job. If he was, he should be fired.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Bill, some people work just hard enough not to get fired. Inspectors are not immune to this.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Quest fittings, when you care enough to have the very best.

Hey, where's your provent?:laughing:


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Should of just went with an s-trap

I would lose sleep with those valves in my house

The cpvc is bad enough, without those valves

Nice looking work, Bill


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Quest fittings, when you care enough to have the very best.


From the first time I saw those stupid things I never trusted them. The boss used to make me use them and I still never trusted them. That said, I've never had one fail. But I still don't trust the crappy things. :laughing:


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

What's the red reflector? A stick-up? Or a high water alarm?


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> *Quest fittings, when you care enough to have the very best.*
> 
> Hey, where's your provent?:laughing:


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

At least there is a cleanout. :thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

KCplumber said:


> Should of just went with an s-trap
> 
> I would lose sleep with those valves in my house
> 
> ...


You talking about me with the s trap? :jester: I was kinda worried about the cold stop myself. something doesn't look right with it.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

According to the National Standard Plumbing code, if the tailpiece is 2 times the diamater of the trap size, in length, it is not an s trap.

If the vertical riser is one pipe size oversized, and within 5' of a ventilated line, and a water closet is not flushing past it, it is acceptable. 

We do it all the time.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Bill said:


> Why does my sink gurgle? The house is less than 10 years old. Wonder if the inspector was less than 10 too:laughing:


But the question is, did you fix it?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Did you get a call back Bill? That tubular, and santee look a whole lot newer than everything else....


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

The 2" vertical pipe is only 1 pipe size larger than the tailpiece, therefore should have been 3". Withe the plug in the top of the tee, and using 3" it is per Fla. code. Or you could put a studor vent on top of the 2" tee but the studor has to be a minimum of 4" above the trap, and that is per manufactuers ( whats the word, recommendations? )
Here our inspectors believe in manufacturers specs or recommendations and they inforce it


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

futz said:


> From the first time I saw those stupid things I never trusted them. The boss used to make me use them and I still never trusted them. That said, I've never had one fail. But I still don't trust the crappy things. :laughing:


I used to use them on PB repairs under mobile homes or when we would complete a re-pipe in sections, I've used qest for temporary connections before shark bites came out. My former neighbor fixed a slab leak in his laundry room with two of them and some pex.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Quest fittings, when you care enough to have the very best.
> 
> Hey, where's your provent?:laughing:


 Just what I was going to say, lol.:no: This was before oatey sure vent emergence I guess.:whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> The 2" vertical pipe is only 1 pipe size larger than the tailpiece, therefore should have been 3". Withe the plug in the top of the tee, and using 3" it is per Fla. code. Or you could put a studor vent on top of the 2" tee but the studor has to be a minimum of 4" above the trap, and that is per manufactuers ( whats the word, recommendations? )
> Here our inspectors believe in manufacturers specs or recommendations and they inforce it


We can't do 3" island drains with just a c/o on top anymore. They have to be studored.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron said:


> But the question is, did you fix it?


We are now relocating everything. The kitchen is being moved


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Wisconsin - no s-trap period. A studor would correct it


----------



## Henry22 (Mar 24, 2010)

whats everything wrong with this pic?


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

KCplumber said:


> What's the red reflector? A stick-up? Or a high water alarm?


it's a roach motel


----------



## miketheplumber (Jul 31, 2009)

*studor vent*

I see no vent....Someone put a plug in its place, at least around here when a kitchen drain comes up through the floor its because there was no wall to go up through and almost always no vent through roof


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

Bill said:


> Why does my sink gurgle? The house is less than 10 years old. Wonder if the inspector was less than 10 too:laughing:


Just take that twisty cappy looking thing off and you have a vent! :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> The 2" vertical pipe is only 1 pipe size larger than the tailpiece, therefore should have been 3". Withe the plug in the top of the tee, and using 3" it is per Fla. code. Or you could put a studor vent on top of the 2" tee but the studor has to be a minimum of 4" above the trap, and that is per manufactuers ( whats the word, recommendations? )
> Here our inspectors believe in manufacturers specs or recommendations and they inforce it


Yea they would make you use a studor for sure...:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Code #? Can't do combination waste/vent with a disposal anyway.



house plumber said:


> We can't do 3" island drains with just a c/o on top anymore. They have to be studored.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You are not a plumber. If you were, you would have spotted several things. :whistling2:



Henry22 said:


> whats everything wrong with this pic?


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

Bill said:


> Why does my sink gurgle? The house is less than 10 years old. Wonder if the inspector was less than 10 too:laughing:


it has nothing to do with the ptrap, at very least it should have a Studor-vent higher than the drain itself. It looks like a handy man got on on you


----------

